# new toy



## Blindside (Jul 28, 2006)

I just thought I'd share the AR I finished building last week.  I bought the stripped lower from a SLC gunshop and ordered the kit online.  I impatiently waited for the several UPS deliveries (mags, rear-sight, complete upper kit), and when they finally did, a couple of hours later I had her done.  Well, she wasn't done until today when I went to the range and started zeroing the sights (and made sure I didn't screw something up when I built it!).  LOTS of fun to shoot.  I've got a rear flip up sight, because at some point I'm planning on putting an optic on it, I figure I'll get well acquainted with the iron sights first though.

If anyone is interested in an AR, I highly recommend building it yourself, I learned so much that I probably would never have learned if I had bought it complete, plus you save a bit of money.  Another bonus was that I was able to install the ambidextrous controls (I shoot rifles lefty) during the course of the build.   With no further ado.....


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 28, 2006)

Is there a benefit to the inverted mag?


----------



## Blindside (Jul 28, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> Is there a benefit to the inverted mag?


 
Actually its not a mag, its a .45 shell holder, and I was just using it as a stand.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 29, 2006)

So, is it a .223 or .308?  I like my .223 a lot.  A great, great rifle.  With the right ammo, it's pretty accurate too.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 29, 2006)

Explorer said:
			
		

> So, is it a .223 or .308? I like my .223 a lot. A great, great rifle. With the right ammo, it's pretty accurate too.


 
.223, I can't afford .308.    I looked long and hard at getting (or building) a FAL, but if I went with .308, I'd have to get into reloading, and I don't want to do that right now.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice job, you made a good rifle there it looks like.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice looking gun...what brand are the main components (upper, lower, etc.)?


----------



## Blindside (Aug 1, 2006)

Upper and lower are Rock River Arms, I'm not sure about the lower internals, but the trigger is a RRA 2 stage, and the stock is for an M4.

Lamont


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 1, 2006)

good looking rifle. Is that an actually middy with the mid-length gas tube or the carbine tubing with a midlength handguard?


----------



## Blindside (Aug 2, 2006)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> good looking rifle. Is that an actually middy with the mid-length gas tube or the carbine tubing with a midlength handguard?


 
Mid-length gas tube.  Honestly I half got it for aesthetics and half for the benefits of the longer gas tube.  I think alot of the civilian ARs look a bit silly with 8 inches of barrel hanging out the end.  With standard carbines I always felt like my front arm was forced to be too tight to the receiver, the longer handguard allows me a more comfortable angle in my arm.  The comfort thing is probaly left over habits from using my shotgun.  The middie seemed like a good compromise, the added benefit of lower chamber pressures was just gravy.

Lamont


----------



## Blindside (Aug 2, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I think alot of the civilian ARs look a bit silly with 8 inches of barrel hanging out the end.


 
Great, there I go, insulting the aesthetics of Andy's AR.... which I just saw on the other thread.  Andy, please apologize to your carbine for me.  

Lamont


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 2, 2006)

No problem! I like the midlength looks better too. I heard that is smooths out the cycling a little compaired to the M4 length tubes. I would have gotten one if they made one in a lefty.


----------

